# Vitamin B complex and milk color



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone given a b complex shot and have your milk change color? I gave my doe a shot after the evening milking and the morning milking tasted off and appeared yellow!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatsintheozarks (Aug 1, 2013)

Yup - the vitamin B shots turn everything yellow! I got some on my hands and they were stained for days. I think I just got rid of the milk for a few days whilst the doe was having the Vit. B shots, and then when I stopped giving her the shots milk went back to normal.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yep....vit B turns everything yellow. it'll be ok to drink, but I couldn't get over the yellow milk, so it went into my soaping stash in the freezer (or the dogs got some...)


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Well that explains why Yoko has yellow milk! I've been giving her vitamin B complex everyday since she had to have her dead kids pulled. I was thinking it was colostrummy milk, but it has persisted. I am giving the milk to the chickens, because she is also getting antibiotics.


----------



## goatsintheozarks (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes...that would be what it is!


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

Ya, I tossed it. It only was evident in the first milking after the shot. I plan to give another shot on Friday again, so now I know it'll be yellow.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

